# Helllpppp



## Claire Mitchell 1970 (Apr 22, 2016)

I have had chocolate and kit kat ( mother and daughter) for 14 and 13 years. Unfortunately after having to leave my home l am unable to have them in my temporary accommodation. They are still at my home which is now a like a building site. I go there every day when l finish work to feed them. However l feel terrible that they are home alone and they seem unhappy. I don't know how long l will be in this situation, and if lm honest l don't think l will be able to keep them. Any ideas suggestions please? Thanks for taking the time to read and help


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Can they not live with you wherever you are at the moment? If not would a cattery be an option?
It doesn't sound like they are safe leaving them where they are, especially if they cannot get into the house.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry you are in this position. 

A temporary foster home? Could a neighbour check on them for you in the morning. 
Are they inside the house? feliway plugs in are good. Could you add extra treats to their food , fresh chicken for example


----------



## Claire Mitchell 1970 (Apr 22, 2016)

No l am in a flat and no pets are allowed. I cannot afford a cattery as they are too expensive especially having two. I don't know how long l am going to be living here or where l will be living next. I will be renting and alot of propertys won't allow pets. I let them in the house when l go there. I will let them out when l go back tomorrow as it's the weekend l can spend some time there. It's not an ideal situation, but it's the only one l have at the moment. I would love to find them a caring home, but at 13 and 14 who would want them. Under no circumstances can they be separated.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I would recommend you give them up to a nice reputable rescue. As you don't seem to know timescales and are not inclined to try anything to keep them with you at least they will hopefully find a new home together that has been vetted and checked.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I am a bit confused, you have had to leave your home but you still have access to it, who does it belong to ?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

There ARE some properties which allow pets; have you actually looked? I know several, including someone whose landlord just installed a cat-flap for her and she has THREE. You really would have done better to look before the house became a building site.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What area are you in? Many rescues rehome cats that age and we may be able to recommend some reputable ones. What is going to happen to your house?


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

It would be worth approaching letting agents in your area and asking - many landlords are more prepared to accept existing pets than let a tenant have one once they move in. You could always offer an extra deposit. Sometimes, the 'no pets' rule really applies only to dogs.


----------

